# User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter



## bundymania (27. April 2009)

*User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Hallo Wakü Fans,

im folgenden Review geht es um den brandneuen Ausgleichsbehälter (kurz: AGB) aus dem Hause Alphacool, namentlich den


*Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der AGB ist in 2 Größen erhältlich, nämlich der Cyclone 250 und der mir für den Test vorliegende kleinere Cyclone 150.

Etwas zur Vorgeschichte: Die Firma Alphacool ist bereits seit Jahren erfolgreich mit den bekannten Cape Coolplex AGB´s 
am Markt vertreten, welche in vielen Variationen zu erwerben sind. Angefangen vom kleinsten Modell, dem Coolplex 10, über
den sehr beliebten Coolplex Pro 25, bis zum Mega AGB, dem Cape Coolplex Pro Plexi 50 werden alle Kundenwünsche bedient.
Eins zeichnet alle Alphacool AGB´s aus: erstklassige Verarbeitung, Verwendung von hochwertigem Material (Röhm Plexiglas) 
und eine sehr gute Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen, für den Fall der Fälle. 
Die bisher erhältlichen Coolplex AGB´s haben eins gemeinsam: den gängigen Durchmesser von 50mm und G 1/4" Gewinde.

Doch nun geht Alphacool einen Schritt nach vorne: Mit der neuen Cyclone Ausgleichsbehälter Serie möchte man diese erfolgreichen
Produkte um 2 AGB´s mit bisher noch nicht dagewesenen Features erweitern. 

*Die wichtigsten Merkmale, Neuerungen und technischen Details im Einzelnen:*

*2x G 3/8 Zoll Anschlussgewinde* zur Verwendung von Anschlüssen mit 8, 10mm oder mehr Innendurchmesser für High Flow- Systeme
2x G ¼ Zoll Anschlussgewinde für LED Beleuchtungsmodule
Steigrohr mit 12mm Innendurchmesser und G 1/4" Innengewinde
*60 mm Rohrdurchmesser* für mehr Volumen
90 Grad Umlenkung im Steigrohr für leichteres Befüllen
Wirbelstromeffekt durch steuerbares Steigrohr im Bereich von 180 Grad
Schwarzer POM Deckel und Anschlussteil, verschraubt mit O-Ring Dichtung
5 mm starkes Plexiglasrohr

Technische Daten:

Abmessungen (HxD): 170 x 60mm
Gewicht: 300 Gramm
Material: POM, PMMA Plexiglasrohr
Volumen: 250 cm³ / ¼ Liter 

Hochwertige Verarbeitung Made in Germany

Preis: 49,95 EUR

Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150


*Lieferumfang:*

Retailverpackung, Anleitung, 1 x Halteklammer POM schwarz, 2x Blindstopfen f. G 1/4 Gewinde

Einführungsbonus : Thermosensor und G1/4" Plugin





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Features und der Alltagsbetrieb:*

War es bei den bisherigen Ausgleichsbehältern so, dass das integrierte Steigrohr auf der einen Seite dem Ansaugen von
Luftblasen vorbeugen konnte, so war es auf der anderen Seite besonders bei starken Pumpen, oder wenig Kühlern im
Kreislauf nur schwer bis gar nicht machbar, den AGB im laufenden Betrieb zu befüllen, weil die Kühlflüssigkeit zum Überlaufen neigte,
was mitunter natürlich zu fatalen Folgen führen kann.
Diesem Problem hat sich Alphacool mit der neuen Cyclone Serie angenommen. Das integrierte und leicht in seiner Position justierbare
Steigrohr besitzt im oberen Bereich einen seitlichen Auslass, wodurch das Wasser nicht mehr direkt an den Auslass geleitet wird.
Ein Befüllen während des Betriebs ist nun problemlos möglich ! Zusätzlich lässt sich das Steigrohr um bis zu 180° in der Ausrichtung
drehen, wodurch ansprechende optische Effekte erzielt werden können. Das Ende des Röhrchens ist mit einem Gewinde versehen, welches
mit einem Endstück ausgestattet ist, das über das gängige G 1/4" Gewinde verfügt. _Hinweis_: Bitte niemals ein Beleuchtungsmodul direkt im 
Ausgleichsbehälter verwenden, sondern _NUR_ extern am Deckel des AGB´s, wo es nicht mit Wasser in Berührung kommen kann ! 
Denkbar wäre es, am Steigrohrende einen Winkelanschluss o.ä. zu integrieren, um für schöne Wassereffekte im AGB zu sorgen. 
Wie bereits bei den techn. Daten erwähnt, verfügt der Ausgleichsbehälter über größere Gewinde, nämlich im Format G 3/8". 
Diese sollen für mehr Durchfluss sorgen. 
Im Vergleich zu einem EK 150 AGB mit verwendeten G 1/4" Adaptern lag der Durchflussgewinn bei ca. 10 Litern. 
Wenn der gesamte Kühlkreislauf auf das größere Gewindeformat ausgerüstet wäre, sind hier natürlich deutlichere Unterschiede zu erwarten. 
Denkbar wäre ein Kreislauf in Verbindung mit einem Thermochill Radiator und einem EK Pumpendeckel, sowie dem neuen 
Alphacool Niagara CPU Kühler, welche allesamt mit G 3/8" Gewinde ausgestattet sind.
Ferner sind 2x G ¼ Zoll Anschlussgewinde vorhanden, welche man für Beleuchtungsmodule, 
aber auch herkömmliche Anschlüsse nutzen kann, wenn man die beiden G 3/8" Anschlussgewinde mit Blindstopfen verschließt (als Zubehör erhältlich)
Eine weitere Neuerung bildet der Rohrdurchmesser des Behälters ! Der AGB mißt 60mm bei einem Volumen von 250 cm³ / welches ¼ Liter
Flüssigkeit entspricht, also deutlich mehr, als bei den bisherigen AGB´s dieser Höhe.
Die zum Lieferumfang gehörende Halterung weiß durchaus zu gefallen, sie macht einen soliden Eindruck und lässt sich leicht am AGB
befestigen. Schrauben zur Montage sind ebenfalls enthalten. 
In meinem Testbetrieb mit einer Laing Ultra Pumpe und dem Alphacool Niagara Kühler und weiteren Komponenten konnte der Cylone AGB
zeigen, was in ihm steckt  Die Effekte, welches durch das Steigrohr erzielt werden sind ansprechend, die Befüllung im laufenden Betrieb 
selbst bei Durchflusswerten jenseits der 150 Liter pro Stunde funktionierte problemlos. Durch die separat erhältlichen Beleuchtungsmodule 
kann der Behälter auch in der Dunkelheit überzeugen. An der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts zu bemängeln, einzig der anfangs etwas 
schwergängige Verschlussdeckel Bedarf etwas Kraft, um ihn zum Öffnen zu bewegen  
Als Einführungsbonus ist ein Plug-In Temperatursensor übrigens im Lieferumfang enthalten !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Videos:*

*YouTube - Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 AGB Reservoir*

*YouTube - Alphacool Cape Cyclone AGB*

*YouTube - Alphacool Cape Cyclone AGB Reservoir*

*YouTube - Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 AGB Reservoir*


*Fazit:*


Alphacool hat mit den neuen Cyclone Ausgleichsbehältern nützliche Features und einige Neuerungen gut umgesetzt.
Natürlich ist der derzeitige Verkaufspreis kein Schnäppchen und die G 3/8" Gewinde werden nicht bei allen
Wakü Fans auf Wohlwollen stossen. Man sollte allerdings Bedenken, das die Entwicklung eines neuen Produktes immer
mit hohen Kosten verbunden ist und man als Vorreiter auch gewisse Risiken eingeht. 
Ingesamt geht Alphacool imo einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, dem vielleicht bald andere Hersteller folgen werden. 
Besonders der grosse 60mm Durchmesser des Behälters, sowie das durdachte Steigrohr mit den sowohl optisch, 
als auch praktisch sinnvollen Features, gepaart mit der allgemein guten Verarbeitung haben mir gefallen !
Es macht einfach Spaß und ist eine Augenweide, den Cyclone AGB im Betrieb mit seinen Wassereffekten zu beobachten  


-->> Weitere Bilder befinden sich im Anhang als Thumbnails ! <<--


Abschließend möchte ich mich bei Alphacool.de für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullveyr (27. April 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Nice work Bundy 

Schick ist der AB auf jeden Fall auch wenn ich mich für die Halterung noch nicht begeistern kann, der Preis ist auch noch etwas abschreckend (müsste bei mir auch schauen ob ich ihn überhaupt neben die Slotblenden bringen würde).

Den Durchfluss-Vergleich hast du ja anscheinend mit Reduzier-Nippeln gemacht, um wieviel steigt der Durchfluss wenn man die G3/8 Anschlüsse auch wirklich nützt?


----------



## Madz (27. April 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*



> um wieviel steigt der Durchfluss wenn man die G3/8 Anschlüsse auch wirklich nützt?


Das ist denke ich im einstelligen Bereich anzusiedeln


@ Bundy

Scheint ja ein gutes, aber wegen des unverschämten Preises, trotzdem unkaufbares Produkt zu sein. Zudem vertraue ich Alphacools Plexiglas nicht.


----------



## Codex (27. April 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Schönes Review .

Das Teil scheint schon bissle aufwendig beim Herstellen zu sein. Was genau meinst du denn mit Alphacools plexi??


----------



## bundymania (27. April 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*



Bullveyr schrieb:


> Den Durchfluss-Vergleich hast du ja anscheinend mit Reduzier-Nippeln gemacht, um wieviel steigt der Durchfluss wenn man die G3/8 Anschlüsse auch wirklich nützt?


 
Wenn man es konsequent betreiben würde, um den größeren Durchmesser komplett "ausfahren" zu können, müsste man auf G 3/8" Gewinde sowohl beim AGB, Radi, CPU Kühler und auch dem Laingdeckel setzen. Ich kann den Durchflussgewinn nur schätzen, vielleicht 10 L, vielleicht aber auch mehr Liter/h im Vergleich zu meinem Testsetup.

@madz: Es kommt Röhm Plexiglas zum Einsatz, was besseres gibt es nicht !


----------



## Dietz (27. April 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Sehr schönes Review 
nur eine Sache würde ich nahelegen. 


> Das Ende des Röhrchens ist mit einem Gewinde versehen, welches
> mit einem Endstück bestückt ist, welches an anderer Stelle praktischerweise auch als Beleuchtungsmodul verwendet werden kann, da es
> über das gängige G 1/4" Gewinde verfügt.


Bitte ändern den Satz ein wenig. :X Wir hatten schon 1-2 Kunden die versucht haben/versuchen wollten, ein standard G1/4" Beleuchtungsmodul im Steigröhrchen anzubringen. Und das ist garantiert weniger gut für die Hardware. Strom + Wasser verträgt sich leider nicht so gut. 

Ansonsten finde ich das Review sehr gelungen. 

Greetz
Dietz


----------



## bundymania (27. April 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Danke !

Ich schreibe einen Hinweis dazu, wir wollen ja nicht, das jemand unter Strom steht


----------



## Dietz (27. April 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Viel besser! =D *thumbsup*


----------



## bundymania (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Der Hinweis kam leider nicht rechtzeitig genug, ich musste eben 3x hinsehen, um zu glauben, was ich da sehe:

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Tagebuch] Bloodschock


----------



## Codex (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Na ja, mutig ist er aber  .


----------



## Shibi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Ich geh doch auch immer mit meinem Fön baden. 

Aber guter Review. Der AGB gefällt mir richtig gut. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## el barto (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Schöner AGb auch wenn die Gewinde recht ungewöhnlich sind, die neuerungen sind aber in der Tat sehr gut, insbeondere das man ihn leichter im Betrieb be oder nachfüllen kann.

mfg el barto


----------



## Xylezz (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Ja die Gewinde passen wirklich nicht zum europäischen Markt aber naja, die Amis wollen ja immer was eigenes ^^


----------



## Parnshion (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

@bundy
kannst du vielleicht sagen wie lang der steigrohr bei dein 150er ist? und evt. auch die länger vom 250er wenn du es kennst  Ist der Steigrohr des 150er gleich lang wie der 250er? Will mir eins von den 2 bestellen, kann mich aber grad nicht so ganz entscheiden.
danke.


----------



## steinschock (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Der Große ist sehr groß Länge 270mm, Steigrohr ca 175mm.
Durchmesser 60mm mit Halterung ist der dann knapp 90mm Breit.


----------



## Parnshion (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

@Steini
kennst nicht zufällig die Maße vom 150er? vorallem der steigrohr.


----------



## steinschock (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Ne sry,
ich hab den Großen verbaut und nachgemessen.
Aber das Verhältnis wird gleich sein.

170 x 60 Steht auch im Post.
Steigrohr 10cm +/-1cm vom Foto abgeschätzt.
Die Austrittsöffnung ist ca 15mm darunter.
Der Deckel hat genau 1cm, das Gewinde auch.


----------



## Parnshion (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: User Review: Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone 150 Ausgleichsbehälter*

Wenn das Verhältnis zwischen Steigrohr und Behälter bei beiden gleich ist, dann nehme ich den Großen wie du. hatte nur bisschen Bedenken falls der Steigrohr beim Großen genau so lang ist wie der 150er, dann wäre der 250 ist nicht so sinnvoll. Danke Steini


----------

